# Accidentally bought adult dog food for my 15 week old



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

If its unopened, usually the store will let you return or exchange it.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

1995yope said:


> If its unopened, usually the store will let you return or exchange it.


I opened it and have fed it to him today and yesterday :-/ in my lame defense the color is the same and I just don't know what happened. I could have sworn I saw the right package 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe you could call the store and ask? I know our PetSmart is usually very easy about it. (I once bought puppy Pedigree instead of adult and opened it before realizing the size difference and different shapes. XD)


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you! I will call tomorrow first thing in the morning  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

It's funny, the whole thing got started because he was eating so much more. I double checked with my husband asking him how many times he fed him today because he had actually finished all his servings. Thor never finishes his food for the day. I went to the package to double check the correct amounts (for the 100th time) and saw the weight and dosages. That's how I found it. My point here is he likes the adult food way better then the puppy formula. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I returned an large open bag of Eukanuba to Petco with no problem.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Its fine to use the adult food...there are many breeders that dont feed puppy food beyond 8-10 weeks old... Flip the bags over and compare the %s.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Petsmart accepted mine back after it was opened when I made a similar mistake. they are involved in rescue programs and just donate it they told me.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I sent my husband with the receipt and bag this morning. He is doing the deed for me  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

